# Gonna start waking up from 4:30 AM Everyday.



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

I need to spark a change in my life, I need to start being more healthy and active. I'm gonna try waking up at 4:30 every day I read somewhere that it can help. Any tips on what else I can do to fill my time rather than video games and TV? I live in the middle of nowhere so going to the gym isn't an option.


----------



## NewDawn (Aug 5, 2015)

That's too early, I try to get up around 7 or 8 and get in bed by midnight now. You could go jogging, volunteer, maybe on a local farm. Try anything you think you might enjoy.

I'd just carry on gaming, TV, movies and reading or whatever. Just don't do it for 8 hours a day or more, going from one extreme to another isn't healthy either.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Do you want to wake up that early to feel like you will be the only one who's awake or is it because you want to have a longer day.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Farideh said:


> Do you want to wake up that early to feel like you will be the only one who's awake or is it because you want to have a longer day.


Just wanna go for walks before anyone is awake, I really like the early morning.


----------



## thetah (Dec 25, 2014)

You need 6-8 hours sleep every day,so unless you're planning on going to bed at 10pm your new routine will have a detrimental effect on your health.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

thetah said:


> You need 6-8 hours sleep every day,so unless you're planning on going to bed at 10pm your new routine will have a detrimental effect on your health.


I planned on sleeping at 9 everyday.


----------



## tom99 (Jul 24, 2012)

gamingpup said:


> Just wanna go for walks before anyone is awake, I really like the early morning.


thats sounds like a really good idea which i want to do also coz it gave me some confidence doin stuff outside early in the morning

i think you should also try meditation/breathing practices

search transcendental meditation

btw im sort of a hypocrite - dat shud be my signature i think lol 
anyways


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

tom99 said:


> thats sounds like a really good idea which i want to do also coz it gave me some confidence doin stuff outside early in the morning
> 
> i think you should also try meditation/breathing practices
> 
> ...


I've never tried meditation. Does that really work?


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

gamingpup said:


> I need to spark a change in my life, I need to start being more healthy and active. I'm gonna try waking up at 4:30 every day I read somewhere that it can help. Any tips on what else I can do to fill my time rather than video games and TV? I live in the middle of nowhere so going to the gym isn't an option.


Hey that's a cool idea, that would be pretty early for me though haha! When I'm not playing video games in the summer, I would take my bike and go around the block on the paths, even out in the countryside its not too bad as there's not really any heavy traffic. With winter approaching though, I'll probably look into other activities.


----------



## tom99 (Jul 24, 2012)

me neither but they say its supposed to

https://www.tm.org/benefits-of-meditation

http://www.forbes.com/sites/alicegwalton/2015/02/09/7-ways-meditation-can-actually-change-the-brain/


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

its tough going but you need a plan of what you are going to do when you get up otherwise you will not stick to it


----------



## atypicallytypical (Nov 23, 2015)

gamingpup said:


> I need to spark a change in my life, I need to start being more healthy and active. I'm gonna try waking up at 4:30 every day I read somewhere that it can help. Any tips on what else I can do to fill my time rather than video games and TV? I live in the middle of nowhere so going to the gym isn't an option.


Hey op so it's November now. Have you been waking up at 4 like you planned? If so, what is your routine looking like in terms of activities and whatnot? If not, what happened and are you still interested in pursuing the goal? I wanted to wake up early too like around 5am and write for about 30 minutes before I started my morning routine. Never happened though..figure I will get there eventually...just not right now..


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

I did that ish for a month about 2 years ago, didn't really improve my level of life satisfaction or happiness (which I think is the goal of any of this work ultimately), but it did make me feel more disciplined.


----------



## VeryVeryTired (Nov 17, 2015)

I may try a variation of this myself. I know when I wake up before anyone else in the house and have a bit of time to myself I tend to feel better throughout the day. I'm horrible at sticking to a schedule though and sometimes I find myself unable to sleep because my brain just won't shut off. Wondering how you're doing with this.


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

Well try not to die of sleep deprivation.


----------



## gamingpup (Jul 10, 2013)

Too those who are interested I did it for a month, it made it easy to cope with things. I felt like I was waking up because I wanted to wake up instead of because I needed too. The major problem with it was that I don't function without 10-12 hours sleep so I found my self just going straight to sleep after I got home from work. Plus its hard to fit people in your schedule when you sleep like this. There are pros and cons, I think this would work well if you were someone who didnt need much sleep.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Even though it isn't right for you, that's good that you gave it a serious try.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

I used to wake up at 450 everyday for 4 years , go to the gym till 7, get home, sleep another 3 hours, go to school, come home at 4, free time till 9 then bed again.... It was nice, I miss it


----------

